# Not a Competition, but a Scoring Opportunity - Spitfire Audio Albion Solstice



## Leslie Fuller (Jun 29, 2021)

Spitfire Audio have just uploaded to their YouTube channel, the film mentioned by @christianhenson at the end of the Albion Solstice presentation.
See below:



There is a download link for the film - Selene, in the description, together with instructions for uploading your own scoring of this film with the #hashtag, #SeleneSpitfireScore.

UPDATE - SEE POST 3 BELOW:

However, Keith Theodosiou and others have advised in the YouTube comments, that the film available for downloading already has music. Having downloaded it myself, i can confirm it is already scored.

Hopefully, Spitfire will upload another version shortly.


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Jun 30, 2021)

Just asked Spitfire, and they are looking at resolving it.


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Jun 30, 2021)

UPDATE:

Spitfire have just provided a new download link in the YouTube description for the above video, and also, via their recent Instagram post, to give us the correct film for scoring.


----------



## pranic (Jul 18, 2021)

I had a lot of fun working on this and found some time to finish up the composition last night. I'm in need of improving my mastering skills -- but nonetheless, I really enjoyed working on this.


----------

